
Apple is Reportedly going to launch macOS and iOS bug bounty and - voodochild
https://9to5mac.com/2019/08/05/iphone-security-researchers-mac-bug-bounty/
======
karma20
Interesting. From the source article [1]:

> [...] they would essentially be "dev devices." Think of them as iPhones that
> allow the user to do a lot more than they could on a traditionally locked-
> down iPhone.

It sounds like Apple might provide vetted researchers with development-fused
devices [2]. In an official capacity, these have only been mentioned once -
during a Black Hat talk by Ivan Krstić [3].

[1]
[https://www.forbes.com/sites/thomasbrewster/2019/08/05/apple...](https://www.forbes.com/sites/thomasbrewster/2019/08/05/apple-
is-giving-out-hacker-friendly-iphones-plots-mac-bug-bounty-sources)

[2] [https://www.theverge.com/2019/3/7/18255509/apple-iphone-
dev-...](https://www.theverge.com/2019/3/7/18255509/apple-iphone-dev-fused-
stolen-prototype-switchboard-hack-vulnerability)

[3]
[https://www.blackhat.com/docs/us-16/materials/us-16-Krstic.p...](https://www.blackhat.com/docs/us-16/materials/us-16-Krstic.pdf)

